# SQOLOGY 2x IASCA - Bloomington, IL - May 14



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

IASCA DPE ***2x*** Event!
Registration opens at 8:30AM
Judging begins at 9AM
Awards at 1PM

Pre-register by April 30th - $25
Pre-register May 1-13th - $30
Registration day-of - $35

See pre-registration instructions on the FB event page: https://www.facebook.com/events/1711887932430578/

This event is SQ only - no SPL demo'ing will be allowed at this event.

Special thanks to Mobile Audio Plus for hosting this event!


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

2nd shift bump


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Sunday bump!


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

This is coming up next month!

Early pre-registration ends this month - just $25 for a 2x through the end of April!


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Some updates!

See attached!










Info for MECA judges training:

Greg Weckerly, regional Beyma sales rep, is conducting a seminar for serious car audio people, focused on understanding and becoming certified MECA SQL Judges. Copious amounts of information will be shared, and attendees will have the opportunity to practice scoring vehicles and determining their abilities to judge at MECA SQL contests, including 3X State and Regional Finals, and for the most qualified in the USA, judges for the MECA World Finals Soundfest in October. We are looking for like-minded music lovers and car audio enthusiasts and professionals to join with our club to present and promote car audio sports events. Greg's discussion and training will prepare talented candidates for serious music evaluations, with balanced tonality and accurate staging as the main goals.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Trophies!!!

Huge thanks to 12v Electronics for the creative donation!


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Like Button !!


----------



## sq2k1 (Oct 31, 2015)

So benny, you going to be competing with your new set-up at this event? Wish I could come to it just for that alone. Too bad I live 800+ miles away....


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

No... I don't feel right competing at any event I am hosting or judging. My car will be open for demos for anyone wanting to listen.

800 miles...hmm...not too far!


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Hotel discount for those traveling...


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Reminder! Today is THE LAST DAY to pre-register for just $25. Price increases to $30 tomorrow and will be $35 the day of the event.

These are the folks who have pre-registered thus far:

Tom Meyers
Cameron Robbins
Klifton Keplinger
Mario Surmacz
Richard Vedvik
Ben Anderson 
Mark "Ramsey" Williams 
John Edwards 
Ben Kelch


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

We now have 14 pre-registered! 

Tom Meyers
Cameron Robbins
Klifton Keplinger
Mario Surmacz
Richard Vedvik
Ben Anderson 
Mark "Ramsey" Williams 
John Edwards 
Ben Kelch
Christopher Anzelmo
Bob Johann 
Jeff Valere
Bramouse Muhammad
Phil Gibbs

My goal for the competition was to have at least 11 cars competing. We have surpassed that goal with those who have pre-registered. Huge thank you to everyone who has signed up so far!

I may need to order more scoresheets! Not a bad problem to have. 

The Midwest is alive and well.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

This is coming up NEXT SATURDAY!

We are up to 15 pre-registered now:

Tom Meyers
Cameron Robbins
Klifton Keplinger
Mario Surmacz
Richard Vedvik
Ben Anderson 
Mark "Ramsey" Williams 
John Edwards 
Ben Kelch
Christopher Anzelmo
Bob Johann 
Jeff Valere
Bramouse Muhammad
Phil Gibbs
Brandon Schaal

You may add IQC to your registration for an additional $10 the morning-of.

Also - if you are planning to attend the MECA judges' training following the awards ceremony, please send me a message and I will put you in touch with the presenter so you can pre-print the judges' rules.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

This is a week from today! You can still pre-register through Friday for $30. Will be $35 to register the morning-of.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

*bump for saturday!

weather forecast is looking great at the moment!


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Final reminder! SQOLOGY is ***TOMORROW***!!!

Mobile Audio Plus 
1404 Kurt Drive 
Bloomington, IL 61701
309-454-1515

Remember - we are in the CST time zone here in Illinois...

Registration begins at 8:30AM
Competitors meeting is at 9:15AM
Judging begins promptly following competitors meeting
Awards ceremony is scheduled for 1PM
MECA judges training will begin 30 minutes after the awards

***If you plan to come, but know you will be late, please send me a PM to let me know ASAP***

We will be raffling a 10" Helix "flat" subwoofer! $1/ticket, 6 for $5, 30 for $20. Each competitor gets one free ticket per competition format entered (SQC/IQC). Huge thanks to Hybrid Audio Technologies and sister company Audiotec Fischer USA for the generous donation!

Remember to contact Greg Weckerly​ as soon as possible if you have not already done so and plan to attend the MECA judges training.

Food will be available for purchase on site.

Event will be held rain or shine - it looks to be a cloudy and windy day, but rain is out of the forecast. High will be in the mid 50s, so dress accordingly.

Can't wait to see you!!!


----------

